# Rode a Sempre the other day.



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Not very long, just a test drive. Bike was set up nice. It had Dura Ace Di2. I'm a Campy guy but like the idea of electric shifting. That's why I'd be looking at a new frame for a cleaner EPS set up.
To tell you the truth I really didn't see much difference between my Ti Mega Tube and this frame set. If they come out with a way to retro an older bike I'd be tempted to stick with the old frame.
I am itching for carbon though.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

You're only going to feel the difference when you're putting out power like a climb/sprint/TT....on flat roads and not pushing it my ALU frame feels almost the same as my Oltre. 5K vs $500


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

mackgoo said:


> Not very long, just a test drive. Bike was set up nice. It had Dura Ace Di2. I'm a Campy guy but like the idea of electric shifting. That's why I'd be looking at a new frame for a cleaner EPS set up.
> To tell you the truth I really didn't see much difference between my Ti Mega Tube and this frame set. If they come out with a way to retro an older bike I'd be tempted to stick with the old frame.
> I am itching for carbon though.


That's what I thought too the first ride I had with my sempre. 'doesn't feel much different then my Wilier did'. 

Need more then a test ride for it to be apperent, after a couple weeks on the sempre I am very, very happy on it. If they had made the head tube tapered it might be perfect but then it might be too close to the Oltre.


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

Cpk said:


> If they had made the head tube tapered it might be perfect but then it might be too close to the Oltre.


The new Sempre Pro has a tapered head tube.

Bianchi 2013 Road and Mountain Bikes- Eurobike 2012

"The race-ready Sempre has had significant upgrades to its frame for 2013, in the form of a new tapered head tube from 1 1/8in down to 1 1/2in. The bottom bracket is BB30 and cable routing is now fully internal. The bike is dual compatible between mechanical and electronic groupsets."

Looks great!


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

Lalalala, I can't hear you.....8°]

I just got my Sempre so I is slightly disappointing 
that they didn't make it that way from the get go
but it is a very, very minor issue for a bike which
otherwise is supergoodawesome.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Cpk said:


> Lalalala, I can't hear you.....8°]
> 
> I just got my Sempre so I is slightly disappointing
> that they didn't make it that way from the get go
> ...



I just got mine in the Wiggle sale. Personally I don't like internal cable routing so that doesn't bother me. I suppose the tapered head tube would be nice, but that doesn't bother me either. I don't really think about the bike when I'm riding, to busy trying to get the thing moving.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

giosblue said:


> Personally I don't like internal cable routing .


Me neither. Makes re-cabling easier


----------

